# First Fish Smoke, Brown Trout, need a little help!



## high on smoke (Jan 18, 2016)

Hello there.





I recently purchased a new smoker, which is a SmokinTex 1400 series smoker.  I cooked a brisket last week, and smoked some jerky also.  Turned out excellent.





I just caught some brown trout today through the ice at a local lake. 



http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/trophygametags/media/Trout Jan 17_zpsv4zdpgbi.jpg.html





I have them gutted, scaled, and ready for a brine.



http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/trophygametags/media/Trout cleaned up_zpsfsjofvko.jpg.html





Now I need to brine them.  I was under the assumption that a brine is always a liquid??  I want to keep it simple for my first fish smoke.  I'm planning on using a 2:1 ratio of brown sugar and kosher salt ( I have pickling and canning salt right now, will that work?)  So, saturate the fish with the salt/sugar mixture for 4 hours or so, rinse, the let them dry to form the petticle? 





Any tips are appreciated.  I have read quite a few recipes here, great website for smoking! 





Mike


----------



## ryan y (Jan 19, 2016)

Hey there Mike,

Beautiful trout there! I'm actually about to start my first trout smoke soon as well. While I don't have experience, I have read a good chunk of this forum.

The main thing with salt is that it be non-iodized. Some people think it gives an off flavor otherwise. I plan on using dark brown sugar, but I like molasses.

Dry/wet is a preference. From what I understand dry may help the finished product be a little firmer. Either way, they end up pretty similar as the dry brine uses the fish liquid to turn into a wet brine. Brining time again is a preference. Ive heard anything from a few hrs to a few days. Mainly just depends on how much trout flavor you want to come through

Wood choice most say alder or fruit wood for fish. I have alder/apple/cherry and plan on trying all of them before making my decision. 

Alot of people remove heads, but again think its just preference. One thing I will suggest is to NOT use their jaw to hang them-the bone rips out when the meat becomes done and it ends in a huge mess. 

Good luck!


----------



## high on smoke (Jan 20, 2016)

Thanks, Ryan.

I ended up letting them sit in the brine for 12 hours, and then rinsed them off, let the fish dry out on the racks, and then I smoked them for 6 hours at 130°.  I would have smoked them at a higher temperature, but I had things to do for the day.  I thought the fish turned out great.  I had a northern pike in the fridge too, so I smoked it also. 













brined trout.JPG



__ high on smoke
__ Jan 20, 2016


















trout done skin on.JPG



__ high on smoke
__ Jan 20, 2016


















trout done.JPG



__ high on smoke
__ Jan 20, 2016


----------



## ryan y (Jan 20, 2016)

Looks amazing, glad you enjoyed them. I like the red flesh on the browns,all our rainbows up here are stocked so it's just a boring white.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 20, 2016)

Man o man!! They look delicious!!!

Al


----------

